# background check



## jessica lejsek

I have done everything for the application process. Ill be in the uberXL cat. However i applied June 4th and am still waiting for my background to come through. The help support said they resummitted it again but still havent heard anything from them. Is this normal or is there someone i could contact about this matter other than Over email?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber

I would attempt to email [email protected] [this is the company Uber uses for background checks]. As far as reaching out to anyone via voice - you're pretty much up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## Nlanders01

I submitted on june 9 and same thing here. Ive written a bunch of emails and they only reply that it takes either 7-10 days or 14-21 days for the background check, depending on who responds to the email. Also they say they checked on it or resubmitted it without even asking for any information on the details of the account such as name, soc #, phone number, log in. Nothing not even one of those. How could they possibly check on anything with simply an email address. I think not. This is my worst complaint i have with then. Not to mention ive never heard of an Independent Contractor having to apply to a company to determine if they can be an Independent contractor. Hmmm


----------



## KGB7

Thats what happens when you steal a Baby Ruth bar when you were 10.


----------



## Rionoirble

Nlanders01 said:


> Also they say they checked on it or resubmitted it without even asking for any information on the details of the account such as name, soc #, phone number, log in. Nothing not even one of those. How could they possibly check on anything with simply an email address.


Your account ID is your email. So if you've already given them the information, they do look up your account from the email you are mailing from.


----------



## jessica lejsek

Nlanders01 said:


> I submitted on june 9 and same thing here. Ive written a bunch of emails and they only reply that it takes either 7-10 days or 14-21 days for the background check, depending on who responds to the email. Also they say they checked on it or resubmitted it without even asking for any information on the details of the account such as name, soc #, phone number, log in. Nothing not even one of those. How could they possibly check on anything with simply an email address. I think not. This is my worst complaint i have with then. Not to mention ive never heard of an Independent Contractor having to apply to a company to determine if they can be an Independent contractor. Hmmm


----------



## jessica lejsek

This has happened to me too. I applied June 4th and have been waiting for the background. They said they resubmitted it and all i get is it Takes 7-10. Well considering now its July.... What is taking so Long? Theres no number i can call and emails arent getting me where i need to go. I need to talk to someone face to face.


----------



## UberHouston

I have a similar concern. I just moved from Minnesota to Houston and last Monday I submitted my Checkr background check with my new TX drivers license #. It kicked back of course because I hadn't driven in TX for a year. But I have 20 years clean history in Minn. They asked for further documentation proving driving history over one year, so I did that but nothing telling me they got it or its being worked on. So I inquired with Uberpartners (Houston support) and they said there was a problem and that I should do a different background check (sent me a link) with Hirease. So I did that, checked with Hirease and they don't have me in their system, said Uber hasn't submitted it to them yet. Send messages via email to Uber and not hearing back for days. Nobody can tell me if they have all the info needed. I was hoping to get started before 4th of July weekend as they kept texting me telling me to apply to be involved in that, but the way this is going there is no way. Don't even know if I am waiting for my background check to be done or if anyone even has it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

jessica lejsek said:


> I have done everything for the application process. Ill be in the uberXL cat. However i applied June 4th and am still waiting for my background to come through. The help support said they resummitted it again but still havent heard anything from them. Is this normal or is there someone i could contact about this matter other than Over email?


I don't think anyone has tried carrier Pidgeon yet. We've all tried phone's without luck.


----------



## Kyle520

I submitted my application on June 28, 2015. It is now September 9, 2015. I have followed up with both Uber and Checkr. I get automated responses back from Checkr similar to what others have reported. I have tried calling Checkr at 844-533-0807. You get an automated response there as well. You may also hear a message stating, 'we have too many calls at the present time.... good bye.' I called this morning as soon as their support office opened on the west coast. I actually spoke to a living person. He basically said he is not sure why the process has taken so long and that their is a 'glitch in the system.' The customer service agent then said they would 'check into it....' and I should get a response back within 24 hours. The automated background checks with Checkr absolutely suck! It is automated for a reason. They probably only have less than 10 employees total. What a joke!


----------



## Kyle520

76 days later, it finally cleared. The process sucks.


----------



## Scott.Sul

Yes, their background check is pretty thorough. 
I submitted my driver request during the recent "Uber background check media storm". I figured it might take a couple weeks.
The next day I received my "Background check notification" email from Checkr.
Within 24 hours I picked up my first Uber pax.


----------



## mefirs

I applied to become an Uber Driver in early May and within 10 days I was approved and out driving. However in early September I received notice that I had been selected for a random background check and that my car registration and insurance info needed to be updated. I made the updates but a couple of days later my drivers app was deactivated pending completion of a background check. After a few days I contacted CheckR,Inc and the confirmed my second background check had been completed and sent me copies of both the initial check and the second check. I contacted Uber Support again and received confirmation that the had received the report from CheckR inc and we're now reviewing the report to make a decision

My background check is clean and there should be no issues. I am frustrated as I have not been able to drive now for two weeks and have no way to contact a live person to get answers or escalate this issue. 

Has anyone else had there account deactivated pending a background check or have any advice how to make contact with a live person at Uber?


----------



## blixsa

mefirs said:


> I applied to become an Uber Driver in early May and within 10 days I was approved and out driving. However in early September I received notice that I had been selected for a random background check and that my car registration and insurance info needed to be updated. I made the updates but a couple of days later my drivers app was deactivated pending completion of a background check. After a few days I contacted CheckR,Inc and the confirmed my second background check had been completed and sent me copies of both the initial check and the second check. I contacted Uber Support again and received confirmation that the had received the report from CheckR inc and we're now reviewing the report to make a decision
> 
> My background check is clean and there should be no issues. I am frustrated as I have not been able to drive now for two weeks and have no way to contact a live person to get answers or escalate this issue.
> 
> Has anyone else had there account deactivated pending a background check or have any advice how to make contact with a live person at Uber?


Yes! This just happened to me. I drove for Uber for two months and then had an unexpected move and took a break. Now I am unable to drive for them after they had to confirm that I have been driving for more than a year through their background check. Nothing changed in the time that I was not driving for them. Almost every uber passenger wanted to know if they could request me because they felt safe and got to ride in something other than a prius - Infiniti QX56. I am super pissed! Waiting for my Lyft background check so I can drive for them.


----------



## ada4482

mefirs said:


> I applied to become an Uber Driver in early May and within 10 days I was approved and out driving. However in early September I received notice that I had been selected for a random background check and that my car registration and insurance info needed to be updated. I made the updates but a couple of days later my drivers app was deactivated pending completion of a background check. After a few days I contacted CheckR,Inc and the confirmed my second background check had been completed and sent me copies of both the initial check and the second check. I contacted Uber Support again and received confirmation that the had received the report from CheckR inc and we're now reviewing the report to make a decision
> 
> My background check is clean and there should be no issues. I am frustrated as I have not been able to drive now for two weeks and have no way to contact a live person to get answers or escalate this issue.
> 
> Has anyone else had there account deactivated pending a background check or have any advice how to make contact with a live person at Uber?


How long did this process take, as i am going through it now?


----------



## TCosta

I have been driving with Uber for months and suddenly they closed my account for background checks Now they told me I failed even though I have a clean background and a Real Estate license I got this year, going thru extensive background checks. Every time I call Uber they say another 10 days, over a month now, never get a clear answer from them.
They should be ashamed of themselves treating their drivers with no respect not to mention having over 100.. 5 star ratings. They are awful!!!!!


----------

